# betta question?!?!



## Amelia26 (Aug 6, 2011)

so i was doing MORE research about my new fish ( red crowntail betta) and on wikipedia it was saying that bettas eat mosquito larve, flies, crickets, and grasshoppers.... is this right and if so can i go get some small crickets at petsmart to feed them??? thanks again for everyones help!!!!!! (-:


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

One word.Yes.


----------



## Amelia26 (Aug 6, 2011)

sorry my phone is acting stupid... thats y there another thread!!!


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Yeah you can do it....never have for mine but many people feed them the misquito lava. You just have to be carefully. As of crickets, Keep it a treat because im just going to advise you now. I've had 3 lizards. Had to get rid of them though because the dang crikets were costing me over 500 a year!!! way too much. a tiny criket cost 10 cents. Way over priced if you ask me....So save yourself some money and keep em' as treats. Just feed him regular betta food as his main item.


----------



## adamxatomic (Oct 6, 2011)

If the Betta wont eat him live, you may have to kill the cricket in order to feed it to him. 
I avoid feeding my Bettas anything larger than their mouth because I had a Betta choke on a Ghost Shrimp and drown. So just make sure you keep an eye on him if you decide to do this.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

most likely your betta has never seen a cricket or mosquito larvae..probably better off feeding him prepared foods..

bettas and lizards are a bit different...a betta will readily accept prepared foods...usually , lizards do not...zd...you should have known that foods are not free.....


----------



## Amelia26 (Aug 6, 2011)

ok thank you everybody for all your help!!! i do believe ill just pass on the crickets and just feed him normal foods!!!! thanks again yall!!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2011)

In Asia mosquito larve is betta best friend, that's what hobbyer use..
In U.S we use blackwood, lol 
Stay away crickets


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

adamxatomic said:


> If the Betta wont eat him live, you may have to kill the cricket in order to feed it to him.
> I avoid feeding my Bettas anything larger than their mouth because I had a Betta choke on a Ghost Shrimp and drown. So just make sure you keep an eye on him if you decide to do this.


really!? pictures or it didn't happen =)


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

lohachata said:


> most likely your betta has never seen a cricket or mosquito larvae..probably better off feeding him prepared foods..
> 
> bettas and lizards are a bit different...a betta will readily accept prepared foods...usually , lizards do not...zd...you should have known that foods are not free.....


Oh i knew that...just didn't think it'd add up so quickly. I reaulted to catching my own..but I could only do it in the summer. Just wasn't working out...I miss my lizards..


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2011)

I miss my lizard also.


----------



## adamxatomic (Oct 6, 2011)

Toshogu said:


> really!? pictures or it didn't happen =)


I really don't find that funny. 
Some people may just have fish and figure that they are novelty items and when they die, oh well.
But I put a lot of time and effort into raising my *pets*. 
And I don't really find anything funny about having one suffer before he dies. Especially since I had to euthanize the Betta before him.

If you really want to know what he looked like, he was white, curled up, gills flared out, and had a shrimp head sticking out of his mouth.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

You can buy mosquito larva at the pet store. They call them blood worms, and bettas love them.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

bmlbytes said:


> You can buy mosquito larva at the pet store. They call them blood worms, and bettas love them.


those are mosquito larva? ...i never knew that. Now i feel dumb. I have some and my betta does love them


----------

